# Need help with Czerny



## ifiwereu

Guys, notice how Hanon starts out with very basic stuff and progressively builds to more advanced exercises? Czerny does not seem to do that. Can you offer some help with a strategy or approach to tackling Czerny from page 1.

Thanks


----------



## Taggart

Hanon is one (or two) book of exercises starting at number 1 and getting progressively more difficult. Czerny composed a very large number of pieces (more than a thousand pieces and up to Op. 861).

Typical titles include 100 Progressive Studies Without Octaves, Op. 139 or Practical Method For Beginners On The Pianoforte Op.599 or The School Of Velocity Op.299 or The Art of Finger Dexterity, Op. 740 or 30 New Studies in Technics, Op. 849 or 24 Studies for the Left Hand, Op. 718.

They are not meant to be like Hanon - start at the beginning and work up - they are meant to cover specific technical difficulties. So, for example,no 4 of The Art of Finger Dexterity has the title "Light motion in quiet staccato" which describes the purpose of the exercise. They're studies covering particular techniques. Your teacher will set you them as you need them. The Art of Finger Dexterity has 50 exercise up to no 50 "Bravura in touch and tempo" which really says what you are attempting to achieve.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ifiwereu

Oh thanks Taggart...I have the art of finger dexterity! So I need to find the section which applies to my needs...great


----------

